# Oprah show on puppy mills



## Ursa Lunar (Jul 11, 2003)

http://apnews.myway.com/article/20080402/D8VPE2300.html


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm not of fan of Oprah but I would definatly tune in to that particular episode.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

I just set the DVR- thanks!


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Wow, I wonder when that was because she just recently had 
Charlize Theron on her show and said (I thought) that Sophie
was 14. (CT mentioned something about her dogs dying)

Sorry she lost her, and glad she'll do a show on this subject.


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Thank you so much for posting the link, Ursa Lunar.

If anyone needs to find out the broadcast schedule for Oprah's show, here's the link:

http://www.oprah.com/tows/program/tows_prog_whenwhere.jhtml


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: chevysmomI'm not of fan of Oprah but I would definatly tune in to that particular episode.


Same here - there seems to me more awareness of Puppy Mills recently. Wish the common sense would reach my town!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: Shandril2 Wish the common sense would reach my town!


me too. Met a woman the other day w/a male GSD. She asked me about Morgan's breeder and seemed a little shocked that such a 'perfect well behaved dog' came from a shelter. Then she went on to tell me that her dog came from a petstore. Behavior issues up the wazzu and at 8 years old, he still peed in her house! Morrigan Morrague!


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

Can't say that I'm a big Oprah fan, either, but I'll definitely catch this episode.
I'm glad that someone in a high-profile position is taking this on. 'Bout time!


----------



## Jakoba (Dec 7, 2006)

This Friday is the date. 

I watch Oprah a fair amount. Especially when Dr Oz is on. 

At least it's not that moron Ellen doing this.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

Off topic: Ladies, did you see in the Oprah link the pop up for free mineral makeup? I wanted to get this all along and can't wait to try it!









Free Mineral make-up


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

its great she is doing a show on this topic. soooo many people watch her and take her words to heart. this could be a major breakthrough!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

*Oprah puppy mill/rescue show*

Just had an owner of one of my former foster dogs call me and tell me how wonderful and well done the Oprah show was today. I guess it was about puppy mills and rescue. She was excited that it would be viewed by so many people. I'm at work now and cannot watch it this am. Maybe tonight. 

Anybody see it?? Opinions??


----------



## butterfingers (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Oprah puppy mill/rescue show*

Oprah doesn't come on here until 4pm and I plan to watch it!


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: Oprah puppy mill/rescue show*

I called Nick at home since he is working at home today and told him to record it for me. So I get to watch it when I get home.


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Oprah puppy mill/rescue show*

I have my DVR set to record it today.


----------



## Bluewolf (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Oprah puppy mill/rescue show*

I'll have to catch snippets on YouTube - stuck at the job.


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: Oprah puppy mill/rescue show*

Do they re-broadcast late at night????

So, around 11p.m. tonight, they may show it again???

Does anyone know???


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: Oprah puppy mill/rescue show*

I think they do, I know that I've seen her show at night on a few occassions. In my area thought, its the wee hours.... like 2am.


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: Oprah puppy mill/rescue show*

thanks Nina,
I'll try to check it out, if I'm still awake...


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: Oprah puppy mill/rescue show*

check tvguide.com. I just checked in my area and ABC is replaying the show at 1am.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: Oprah puppy mill/rescue show*



> Originally Posted By: lafalceDo they re-broadcast late at night????
> 
> So, around 11p.m. tonight, they may show it again???
> 
> Does anyone know???



Yep, 11pm on channel 7


----------



## LUV_GSDs (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Oprah puppy mill/rescue show*

NW NJ it is broadcast again at about 5 or 6:00 pm on optimum channel 10


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: Oprah puppy mill/rescue show*

I didn't know they rebroadcast on channel 10. Just looked and its at 7pm (Dr Phil is rebroadcast at 5) for me. Much better than 1am. Thanks!


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: Oprah puppy mill/rescue show*

its on at 4 here, definately planning on watching.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Oprah puppy mill/rescue show*



> Originally Posted By: butrfngrzOprah doesn't come on here until 4pm and I plan to watch it!


Ditto............waiting, have 1 hr. & 15 mins to go !


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: Oprah puppy mill/rescue show*

Oprah is on at 4pm here. I'll be at work. . .but I was smart enough to set my VCR while I was home at lunch. A friend in Chicago has already seen it and gave it major props. So I can't wait to see it.


----------



## artisgsd (Nov 16, 2005)

Wow...just wow...this is one of the greatest things she could have done. 

She called out Lancaster County - yeah! The tour of the facility in Ft. Worth and the euth process was just...heartbreaking...and needed to be seen by those who aren't in rescue. 

Mid-Atlantic Great Dane Rescue got a shout out on the show.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Oprah puppy mill/rescue show*

Dang! I missed the first 25 minutes of it. I had to help a friend out and got home later than expected. A big thumbs up for the show.

I hope this episode will be rerun here in the near future.


----------



## butterfingers (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Oprah puppy mill/rescue show*

Great show!!

I purchased Charley from a pet store three years ago before I knew any better. I had always rescued from shelters before that, but I did research his "breeder" and found she is from Texas and shows Cockers that she breeds. I thought that surely she couldn't be a bad person then and that her puppies must all be wonderful. I have been lucky that Charley does not have any health or behavioral problems, but I will always feel guilty for supporting the puppy mill industry by purchasing Charley from the pet store. Oprah is a very influential person and I can only hope that this message gets to a lot of people and that puppy mills can eventually be put out of business.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Oprah puppy mill/rescue show*

Just finished watching & have a headache now due to crying................























Makes me happy that I did my very first GS rescue back in Dec. & glad we made the 3 hr. one way trip to help save this boy ! He is just wonderful !

The shelter part where they showed them being PTS, put in trash bags, & dumped in a dumpster..................just tore me up & that will always be in my mind now when spending time on the urgent forum..................these dogs just don't deserve this.










PLEASE.................







a pound/shelter dog today & DON'T buy from a petstore !!!!

Glad Oprah did this show & bless the guy for putting up that billboard !


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: Oprah puppy mill/rescue show*

I'll be watching it later, but did she drive home that pet store dogs come from puppy mills? I don't think the average person walking into a pet store at the mall realizes where the puppies came from. 

In the mid 90's my daughter almost talked me into a cute GSD puppy in a pet store. Luckily my neighbor had just adopted a dog from the shelter so I decided to check out the dogs there.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: Oprah puppy mill/rescue show*

I just finished watching it with my son. I thought they did an excellent job.









I was really glad they showed some of the shelter realities. These are the things that shelter workers and rescuers who work closely with shelters see daily but that the general public has no idea about. I've been the one to heave those black plastic bags into the dumpster. I can tell you exactly how a dog goes limp when the needle goes in or the feel of cold fur under an industrial trash bag. It both haunts me and keeps me pushing constantly to keep every dog I can safe from that ending. 

I think if more people see what it's really like and how many dogs and cats are dying maybe it'll change things. 

Maybe it will also help people understand why rescuers can be a little intense.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: Oprah puppy mill/rescue show*



> Quote: did she drive home that pet store dogs come from puppy mills?


Over and over and over







. They did a really good job with that. I do wish they'd talked a little more about how AKC is meaningless and what to look for in a responsible breeder but they definitely made the connection between petstores and puppy mills so I was happy about that. Also the connection between puppy mills and buying over the Internet.


----------



## Annemarie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Oprah puppy mill/rescue show*

Box of kleenex later.......... my DH tried to talk me out of watching, he knows how upset I get.

Good show, she can reach alot of people and influence their actions. No animal deserves to end up in a black trash bag.

RESCUE, RESCUE, RESCUE.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Mar 30, 2007)

I am watching it at 9pm


----------



## artisgsd (Nov 16, 2005)

Nina - Bill pointed out that 99% of the dogs in pet stores come from puppy mills. 

They also did talk about responsible breeders...and how you CAN find purebred dogs in the shelters and if not there, in breed rescue.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

A big







to Oprah! My dogs were totally freaked out when I was watching this because I was crying.... esp. during the Ft. Worth part.... she did a good job covering the facts.


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

EVERYONE should see that show to get the point across that not only do pet store dogs come from puppy mills and they (breeding females especially) endure a life of abuse and negect, but they add to the over population of unwanted dogs and puppies that end up in high kill shelters. Not all of them are fortunate to die peacefully like those in the shelter video. What about gassing? I'm sure there are a lot of people that don't have a clue it even goes on; I didn't until I started coming to this site.
I hope it stays fresh in her mind so that she can continue to make people aware of puppy mills and the pet population.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote: Not all of them are fortunate to die peacefully like those in the shelter video.


You know, I thought the same thing. I'm very glad they showed a shelter but that shelter was the ritz compared to the shelters I work with. And even they, thankfully, don't gas. Still, I'm happy they showed what they did and told myself that if they'd showed a horrible shelter then the focus might have been on that rather than showing simply the realities of pet overpopulation in a best case scenario shelter.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

The show was a lot better than I had expected as I heard that it was going to be a put down on all breeders. No, it highly encouraged going to a shelter or rescue for a pet but that if you wanted to go to a breeder than be sure you went in person and looked at the living conditions and health of the mother. Also that a reputable breeder will ask you a lot of questions on how you will care for their pup and that a reputable breeder will always take a dog back. 

I also thought the scenes of putting the dogs down was very tasteful (yes sounds strange) and it showed the pain that the shelter workers went through. The one guys job was to pick the dogs and cats who were to be put down the next morning and he had to choose an average of 40 per day. His assistant while holding the dog showed kindness to the dog to keep the dog as calm as possible. I also liked that they weighed each dog to make sure the shot was strong enough to put the dog down quickly. These dogs went peacefully but even so it will bother a lot of people seeing the reality as has already been posted of the bags and dumpster. 

I got a call this morning to make sure that I knew it was going to be on and had a request to record it. Some of my county shelter workers did not have access to record the show and they wanted to make sure they got to see it.


----------



## Kaylas Mom (Oct 6, 2007)

Great show, I cried from start to finish.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Excellent show! Two thumbs up for Oprah.














She covered everything well and I agree that the euthanasia was also covered well. If she shocked people they would have turned off. I guess a part of me is hardened, the only time I came close to tears was seeing that poor GSD at the puppy mill.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Yeah, my too. I just finished watching it for the second time this time with DH. My husband and son both teared up and I sat there and thought "I've seen a lot worse." Ninhar, I think we're hard and crusty!







Actually, I think we've probably had to bury our feelings about certain things just to get through. Oddly, the part that I found the most moving wasn't a part my family found affecting at all. It was when they said "she's had it on her whole life but today we're cutting it off" about the chain around the mill dog's neck. 

I found it a little strange they never mentioned Petfinder but I guess that could have been a competing networks thing since now PF is owned by Animal Planet. I haven't checked Oprah.com yet but I'm hoping they've got info about finding a rescue dog online. 

All my criticisms are really minor anyway, I thought they did a really good job and I'm thrilled they did it at all.


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

My husband and I watched it last night before bed. We both thought it was a good show, very moving as we both had tears in our eyes. I knew puppy mills were bad but never realized <i>how</i> bad they actually were. I'm glad Oprah did a show on this--hopefully it will open peoples eyes on pet stores, puppy mills, and the need to spay/neuter your pets.


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

I think Oprah did an amazing job with the show!









And another







to the the man who put the billboard up!


----------



## shikari23 (Mar 4, 2008)

For those who didn't get to see it when it aired, there's a link to the complete show here:

PomRescue.com


----------



## Jakoba (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks for the link!










I thought I taped it but apparently I was mistaken.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Thanks, when I went to the link they announced they had so many requests for the show, their Internet Capacity had been exceeded.

I am hoping I can get a video directly from the Oprah Show.


----------



## JanH (Jan 21, 2007)

There's still a lot of questions I don't see answered. When it makes it to those in charge there's no comment.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

I don't get any oc the channels that it was on. (cheap arrial sp?) 
I would be glad to pay for the dvd and postage if someone that taped it would be able to make me a copy.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

The puppy mill show will be airing again tomorrow - Thurs, May 29th for anyone who missed it the first time around.

http://www.oprah.com/index.jhtml


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Follow-up on some of these poor dogs.
http://www.mlar.org/


----------

